# Pro Zeta Freehub



## Torelli4 (Mar 1, 2005)

Is there a Campy freehub available for a Pro Zeta hub? Thanks.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave (Apr 23, 2010)

Unfortunately there isn't.


----------

